# Possible Melanoma in Liam's mouth now :(



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I feel so bad for my dog Liam. He lost a front upper tooth last week. The vet had looked at it when he was looking at his tail last week. When Liam just went in today to have the stitches taken out of his tail the vet wanted to look again at the area of the missing tooth and now is seeing what he believes is a melanoma tumor that caused the tooth to come out. Liam is now scheduled for another surgery on Saturday the 22nd to try to remove as much as that tumor as possible.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh no. I am so sorry. I hope all goes well. He will be in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My prayers are with you and Liam, sounds like what my Bonnie went through last year. All paws crossed for benign results!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry, prayers his surgery goes well.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers said for Liam, I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm keeping Liam in my thoughts. I hope his surgery goes well. Your sweet guy needs a break!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you and Liam are having to go through this.... I'll be thinking about you all.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh no, poor Liam! Lots of positive thoughts coming your way.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sending prayers for a successful surgery and full recovery for Liam.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm sorry you and Liam have to go through this. Holding positive thoughts for Liam's successful surgery!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Prayers for a clear biopsy report!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I hope all goes well. sending hugs and prayers to Liam.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh no, I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending many good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

So sorry to hear that, I am keeping my fingers crossed for Liam and a positive outcome!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*



Rob's GRs said:


> I feel so bad for my dog Liam. He lost a front upper tooth last week. The vet had looked at it when he was looking at his tail last week. When Liam just went in today to have the stitches taken out of his tail the vet wanted to look again at the area of the missing tooth and now is seeing what he believes is a melanoma tumor that caused the tooth to come out. Liam is now scheduled for another surgery on Saturday the 22nd to try to remove as much as that tumor as possible.


Rob: I will be praying for Liam and you.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Sending positives vibes your way.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh no! Praying for the best.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone so much for the well wishes for Liam!! Liam is the thing in my life that put a smile on my face everyday. I feel so bad for him that it has been one issue after another for the last year. He takes it all so well, probably better than me. I am going to do all I can for him.

Here he is yesterday looking over at the neighbors kids raking leaves.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*



Rob's GRs said:


> Thanks everyone so much for the well wishes for Liam!! Liam is the thing in my life that put a smile on my face everyday. I feel so bad for him that it has been one issue after another for the last year. He takes it all so well, probably better than me. I am going to do all I can for him.
> 
> Here he is yesterday looking over at the neighbors kids raking leaves.


Liam has the most angelic face! I can see why you love him so much-his kindness shines through! Praying!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Liam is such a sweetheart. How old is he? He looks so much like my Maxi. I wonder if they could be brother and sister. Maxi is 6 yrs old.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Wendy427 said:


> Liam is such a sweetheart. How old is he? He looks so much like my Maxi. I wonder if they could be brother and sister. Maxi is 6 yrs old.


 I adopted Liam out of a shelter in Nov. 2005 and at that time the best guess they had was he was about 18 months then. So he is roughly about 
10 and a half years old now.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

So sorry to read the news, prayers this is something benign. I've seen the one issue after another thing and agree our Goldens handle it a whole lot better than we do.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope they're able to get the whole tumour out. Will be thinking of you two a lot. Big hugs to your sweet boy.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

My thoughts are with both you and Liam Rob. Hopefully the surgery will go without any complications and the test results are negative. He's so fortunate to have you by his side.

Pete & Woody


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Just curious, why is the surgery date so far out?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a message into the surgeon to see about getting a chest X-ray done to see if this, or any cancers have spread. I also left a message to see if he thinks we can move up the date of surgery.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> Just curious, why is the surgery date so far out?


I had the same thought. I think if it's melanoma you want to move as quickly as possible. Hoping they can accommodate your request. Sending thoughts and prayers for you and Liam.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Not only did they accommodate it they had an opening come up for tomorrow afternoon and he called me to see if I wanted to bring Liam in by noon. Chest X-ray machine is down but that can wait if the tumor can be removed and biopsied first.

So surgery is now tomorrow !!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I hate to hear of the possibility your sweet Liam has melanoma. I will be thinking of y'all tomorrow. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Very sorry to read this and I hope it's not melanoma.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I hope all goes well. All the best - sending hugs and prayers to Liam


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm glad that you were able to get Liam in tomorrow for the surgery. Positive thoughts and prayers going out for him.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Very sorry to hear that Liam is having some health issues. Glad to hear that they were able to bump the surgery up. The sooner the better. Sending prayers and positive vibes that all goes well. 

That face is precious! Belly rubs to Liam.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sending lots of positive thoughts for Liam.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts for Liam.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Glad to hear Liam's surgery has been moved up. I'll be thinking only good thoughts for him.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

What a handsome sugar faced boy. Sorry to hear about this, but I am glad he is getting in tomorrow!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Good luck Liam!! 
We are all cheering for you buddy!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*



Wendy427 said:


> Liam is such a sweetheart. How old is he? He looks so much like my Maxi. I wonder if they could be brother and sister. Maxi is 6 yrs old.





Rob's GRs said:


> Not only did they accommodate it they had an opening come up for tomorrow afternoon and he called me to see if I wanted to bring Liam in by noon. Chest X-ray machine is down but that can wait if the tumor can be removed and biopsied first.
> 
> So surgery is now tomorrow !!


Rob

I will be praying for Liam and you!! What time is the surgery?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Rob
> 
> I will be praying for Liam and you!! What time is the surgery?


 I have to go home and take in the vets by Noon today. So that is how I am going to spend my lunch hour today. Then I will pick him up after work when the surgery is complete.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Sending positive thoughts to you and Liam today.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you both this morning. Sending a hug to gorgeous Liam, praying that all goes well!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts are with you and Liam today, prayers his surgery goes well and the test results are negative.

Stay positive for your boy.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thinking of you and hoping for the best possible outcome, I am sorry you've going through this. The worry is exhausting, I know.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Will be thinking of you and your boy today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Rob

Will hold Liam and you in my thoughts all day today.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Praying for you and Liam today.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll be looking for good news after surgery, lots of good thoughts and prayers for Liam on the way.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Prayers for you and your Liam today...what a sweet face....hoping for good news.....


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hope you get some good news today.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Sending all kinds of positivity your way today - successful procedure and an easy recovery with lots of good time ahead of you all :crossfing


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Liam is now back home and is still very groggy from the sedation and is now resting in his bed. The surgeon feels a little better about the mass removed in that is was more of a "mushroom shaped" with a small base and not a spreading out mass. Also it was not solid black that he says is what Melanomas have a tendency in being. This was blackish more on the outside. He said there is a chance it may be a Epulis. An epulis is the most common benign tumor of the mouth in dogs. It is usually located in the gum tissue near the incisors or canine teeth. It originates in the connective tissue that holds the teeth to the bone of the jaw. The literal translation of "epulis" is "gum boil." There are 3 kinds of epulides and if this is what it is he feels it was the second type (Ossifying);

Here are the 3 types;

*Fibromatous:* Consists of tough, fibrous tissue.

*Ossifying:* In addition to fibrous tissue, also contains bone cells. These may transform into cancerous tumors.

*Acanthomatous:* More invasive, growing into the normal bone around it and destroying it, but not metastasizing.


Liam chest X-Ray came back clean. 

So now we wait for the biopsy results and he goes back in 2 weeks for a follow up exam. :crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Glad to hear Liam's back home. Please give him a hug from me and Maxi.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liam*



Rob's GRs said:


> Liam is now back home and is still very groggy from the sedation and is now resting in his bed. The surgeon feels a little better about the mass removed in that is was more of a "mushroom shaped" with a small base and not a spreading out mass. Also it was not solid black that he says is what Melanomas have a tendency in being. This was blackish more on the outside. He said there is a chance it may be a Epulis. An epulis is the most common benign tumor of the mouth in dogs. It is usually located in the gum tissue near the incisors or canine teeth. It originates in the connective tissue that holds the teeth to the bone of the jaw. The literal translation of "epulis" is "gum boil." There are 3 kinds of epulides and if this is what it is he feels it was the second type (Ossifying);
> 
> Here are the 3 types;
> 
> ...


So glad to hear that Liam is back home with you! Will pray for good report.
Very happy the chest x-ray was clean!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

what wonderful news! I hope he feels better and back to his normal self soon.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad to hear that Liam is back home. Keeping everything crossed for good results.


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Glad he went through his surgery well. I'm sure he is happy to be home  Prayers for a non-melanoma diagnosis!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So glad the chest x-ray was clear. Sounds like you have good reason to be hopeful. Sending an extra hug and ear rub to Liam.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Special big hugs for Liam.


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Hoping Liam made out well today. Prayers and Huggssss for that cute sugar face.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Glad surgery went well. Sending prayers your way...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liam*

Hope Liam is feeling a little better this morning and that you and Hogan had a good nights sleep!!


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Sending you & Liam a big hug and affirmations for positive results.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sounds very promising - that is great news. So happy to see that the chest x-ray was clear. When will you get results back on the growth? 

How's Liam doing this morning?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*



Sweet Girl said:


> Sounds very promising - that is great news. So happy to see that the chest x-ray was clear. When will you get results back on the growth?
> 
> How's Liam doing this morning?


Praying that Liam is doing much better this morning!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Glad the surgery went well. The vet's comments sound encouraging. I hope the biopsy shows no melanoma and nothing else that would be very troubling. I know how hard it is to wait for biopsy results. Try to take it easy. I hope Liam is feeling lots better now that he is home.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I hope Liam's feeling better today! We're all thinking of him!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im glad everything went well with Liam....Hoping the results are what you want to hear......


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

The biopsy they said may take a week or so..... 

Last year when he had a fibrosarcoma taken out of his front leg the biopsy took 10 then. 

As for Liam right now, I went home on my lunch break and Liam is looking and acting better now. Unfortunately I think I have forgotten to give him some Benadryl pills since yesterday and he was itching like crazy with his allergies. So for a quick treat he got some Benadryl in some bread as a treat as I returned back to work. He has had the worse allergies and pyoderma this year.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Hugs to Liam. Hope the biopsy report turns out well.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm so glad that Liam's surgery went well and he's back home, and that there's a safe remedy for the allergies that are bugging him! Hope the biopsy report also comes back sooner than expected and with more good news!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liam*



Rob's GRs said:


> The biopsy they said may take a week or so.....
> 
> Last year when he had a fibrosarcoma taken out of his front leg the biopsy took 10 then.
> 
> As for Liam right now, I went home on my lunch break and Liam is looking and acting better now. Unfortunately I think I have forgotten to give him some Benadryl pills since yesterday and he was itching like crazy with his allergies. So for a quick treat he got some Benadryl in some bread as a treat as I returned back to work. He has had the worse allergies and pyoderma this year.


So glad that Liam is feeling a bit better now. I will be praying for him.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Rob's GRs said:


> The biopsy they said may take a week or so.....
> 
> Last year when he had a fibrosarcoma taken out of his front leg the biopsy took 10 then.
> 
> As for Liam right now, I went home on my lunch break and Liam is looking and acting better now. Unfortunately I think I have forgotten to give him some Benadryl pills since yesterday and he was itching like crazy with his allergies. So for a quick treat he got some Benadryl in some bread as a treat as I returned back to work. He has had the worse allergies and pyoderma this year.


Waiting for pathology reports is so very hard. I hope the news is good this time. You and Liam deserve a break.

Have you tried Douxo Mousse for his allergies? There are three related products, one of which is especially for allergies: DOUXO. There are also sprays, gels and shampoos. We have used the antiseptic version for Joker's skin infections, including hot spots, and I have been delighted with the results. If you can't find these products locally, try Amazon.

Wishing you and your boys the very best.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hoping that Liam is recovering well and that you all have a good weekend together!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

The waiting is the hardest part. Try to put it in the back of your mind and enjoy the day at hand. Sending continued positive thoughts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*



Sweet Girl said:


> The waiting is the hardest part. Try to put it in the back of your mind and enjoy the day at hand. Sending continued positive thoughts.


Rob: I agree with Sweet Girl-just try to take it one day at a time!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Continued good thoughts coming your way Rob. I'm glad to hear the surgery went well...I think that's great advice, enjoy the day at hand, something our dogs try and teach us each and every day. 

Pete & Woody


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Just stopping by to say that I'm still thinking of you and your sweet Liam boy...


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Glad the surgery is behind you. Hope the time flies and you get good results from the biopsy. Prayers and positive energy being sent your way.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

As of today is surgery recovery are going well. I did have to go to the vets Friday night to get some prednisone for Liam as his allergies really flared up and he can barely walk on one of his rear foot pads. As of today the prednisone is really helping him and he can almost walk normally and is feeling almost like his old self. Hopefully this week I will get the biopsy results.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad to hear that Liam is feeling better, praying for goods results!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liam*



Rob's GRs said:


> As of today is surgery recovery are going well. I did have to go to the vets Friday night to get some prednisone for Liam as his allergies really flared up and he can barely walk on one of his rear foot pads. As of today the prednisone is really helping him and he can almost walk normally and is feeling almost like his old self. Hopefully this week I will get the biopsy results.


So glad to hear that Liam is recovering-so sorry to hear about his rear foot pad, but glad you got him something for it.

Praying for good biopsy results!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad to read Liam got his surgery sooner than later and came through it well  Wishing him a benign biopsy report.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liam*

Wishing all you guys a great Monday!:wave::wavey:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liam*

Hope you all had a good day.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

ROB

Praying for Liam.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you both today!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Continued positive thoughts for you today!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

For the most part we now have his allergies under control with Benadryl, medicated shampoo and Prednisone. Still waiting on biopsy report..............


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thinking positive thoughts for you and Liam!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Ugh, hang in there. That is a long wait for pathology. Keep thinking good thoughts and non itchy ones too.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Continuing positive thoughts coming your way Rob.

Pete & Woody


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Been thinking of Liam and sending good thoughts his way.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear Liam's allergies are under control, sending positive thought for good path results.

I know they can't come soon enough.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liam*



Rob's GRs said:


> For the most part we now have his allergies under control with Benadryl, medicated shampoo and Prednisone. Still waiting on biopsy report..............


Glad to hear the allergies are under control. We wait with you, Rob!


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Good Morning*

Just stopping in to say good morning to the boys!:wave::wavey:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hogan, Liam, and Rob*

Hogan, Liam, and Rob!

Happy Friday and Happy Weekend!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Watching and waiting along with you. Not knowing is so hard.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*



GoldensGirl said:


> Watching and waiting along with you. Not knowing is so hard.


We're all waiting with you.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Still no word....................


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Waiting for biopsy results is so awful but sometimes a long wait is a good sign. Hoping that you can enjoy the day with Liam.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

:worthless


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Waiting is so hard...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm just seeing this thread. I'm sorry that he had to have surgery and we are praying that the biopsy comes back negative. Wet sloppy kisses from Gunner and Honey and a big hug from me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker and Tonka*

Tucker and Tonka are sending big kisses to Liam and Hogan!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Also just came by to see if you had any word. Sending you continued positive thoughts..


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Rob

Wishing all of you a beautiful weekend. It's FREEZING in Chicago!


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Thinking of you.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Hugs and kisses to Liam and Hogan and a hug for daddy Rob, too. Keeping everything crossed for good news.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Fingers, toes and paws crossed here for Liam!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Freezing*

We're freezing here, hope you're not!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Hoping for some good news today!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Hoping for some good news today!


Still no word... I have to take Hogan to the vets at 5:00 today for a nail trim, and I have to pick up eye drops for Liam now for a swollen red eye , so I am going to ask about Liam's Biopsy report then.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Swollen eye doesn't sound good, hope he is ok. I personally gave up waiting for reports to come back as the years have gone by. I call when I feel although never a pest at calling every day.

Heart dogs are something else, wish your boy well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*



Rob's GRs said:


> Still no word... I have to take Hogan to the vets at 5:00 today for a nail trim, and I have to pick up eye drops for Liam now for a swollen red eye , so I am going to ask about Liam's Biopsy report then.


Rob: Keeping Liam and you in my prayers.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you, saying prayers for sweet Liam.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Hoping for good news soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*



lhowemt said:


> Hoping for good news soon.


Hoping for really good news very soon!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Still no biopsy report from his surgery 2 weeks ago today.......However in the last few days his right eye has really become inflamed and the third eyelid is much higher. He's on erythromycin ointment I was able to pick up yesterday. Liam is scheduled to see the vet on Thursday for his 2 week post surgery follow up and the vet will see how the eye is doing at that point. I'm hoping the eye is just allergies that have gone crazy on him this year.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

the poor boy. Sending good wishes and prayers your way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*



Rob's GRs said:


> Still no biopsy report from his surgery 2 weeks ago today.......However in the last few days his right eye has really become inflamed and the third eyelid is much higher. He's on erythromycin ointment I was able to pick up yesterday. Liam is scheduled to see the vet on Thursday for his 2 week post surgery follow up and the vet will see how the eye is doing at that point. I'm hoping the eye is just allergies that have gone crazy on him this year.


Rob: It seems that no news is good news. Praying for Liam and his eye. Please let us know what vet says tomorrow.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending good thoughts & prayers - both for the pathology report and the eye


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Hugs to Liam. The roller coaster ride of emotions I know you must be going through many of us know all too well.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm sorry you and Liam are having to deal with another problem. Is it possible that he is sensitive to Erythromycin in his eye?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> I'm sorry you and Liam are having to deal with another problem. Is it possible that he is sensitive to Erythromycin in his eye?


 When this picture was taken Liam had been on it for 24 less than hours. I read that the eye ointment could take 3 days or so to start working. So hopefully this ointment will help. :crossfing:crossfing


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I cannot imagine having to wait that long. As someone said before, that may be a good thing. Hugs!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Poor Liam, hope his eye is doing better and the path results are in soon and it's good news.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sorry the wait is so unbearably long. Hoping for good news on both the pathology and his eye


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sorry and hope this resolves quickly. Have you considered having his head scanned to see if there is something affecting both the tooth and eye? I have been there before. Have been and will be thinking of you and Liam.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

He has been on the ointment for about 3 days now and I am not sure I really see any kind of improvement in the eye. I am glad his vet appointment is today at 2:45. I will post back after that to see what he may suggest from here and if by chance there are any biopsy results yet..........


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thinking of you both.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thinking of you both, too. Had hoped you'd have biopsy results by now. I hope Liam's eye is better today. Good luck this afternoon.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Waiting for results like that is so hard, thinking of you both. Hope you get great news today, I am channeling all the positives vibes I can. Belly rubs to the boys!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*



Rob's GRs said:


> He has been on the ointment for about 3 days now and I am not sure I really see any kind of improvement in the eye. I am glad his vet appointment is today at 2:45. I will post back after that to see what he may suggest from here and if by chance there are any biopsy results yet..........


Rob

Saying big prayers for Liam and you!


----------

